# We ever get a report on Gull lake or last night?



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Just wondering, if i missed it somehow or no report has been posted?


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

I didn't make either
I was wondering also, I think Spanky was the only one to make gull lake.
You didn't make woodland last night either ?
Maybe no one did.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Nope! Didn't make it last night..sis-in-law had a few complications with the delivery so we had to buzz by hospital, been rough week, nuttin quite workin out!............Thats the trouble with bein Irish..too closely related to 'Murphy" and his laws!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

